# كيف احصل على جي كود باستخدام ماستر كام



## المغترب4 (19 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
شغله يراد انتاجها على cnc
وهيscroll compressor 
وقد رسمتها باستخدام pro engineering
ثم نقلتها الى الماستر كام
لكن لم اقدر اجد الجي كود 
علما حتى لم اقدر ان اعمل التول باث 
مل له معلوات عم هذا الموضوع ارجوا مساعدتي


----------



## cnc (20 أبريل 2008)

وعليكم السلام اخي
انا عندي فكرة بسيطة عن الماستر كام وان شاء الله تفيدك
اول شي بعد ماترسم الرسمة حدد نوع الماكينة المستخدم ( مخارط او فرايز او....)
ثاني شي حدد المسار للقطعة 
بعد كد راح يطلع معاك الرنامج عن طريق الظعط على الايقونة اللي عليها رمز G1
طبعا انا اتكلم عن ماستر كام الاصدر 10 و12


----------



## المغترب4 (25 أبريل 2008)

اشكرك على الرد وراح احاول لكن الماستر كام الذي اشتغل عليه الصدار التاسع 
اصلا انا رسمت الرسمه باستخدام pro engineering
لم استطع رسم مسار الادات لان عندما اريد اختار نقطة البدايه للمسار الشكل يكون غير فعال اي عنما اريد ان اؤاشر بالماوس الشكل لم يستجب 
مع هذا اشكركم اخوتي الاعزاء


----------



## هشام المتوكل (26 نوفمبر 2009)

إن كنت تعمل على مستركام 9 إضغط على ctrl+o ثم post -proإختر بوست برو لماكينة لديك active fichier cnثم إضغط علىok


----------



## ABERASIRI (11 مايو 2010)

يا اخوي اشتغل على برنامج
mastercamx3
برنامج سهل الاستخدام 
انا فعليا شغاله عليه وامشغله 8 ماكينات cnc 
يعني بيجننن


----------



## abo_slaim (12 مايو 2010)

اولا تذهب الى toolpath





ثم تحدد ماذا تريد بوكيت لقطع التجيف او كنتور للقطع الخارجي او دريل للثقوب
ثم يتفعل معك التضليل
تقوم بتضليل المنطقة المطلوبه
ثم done
الان انت حددت مسارات القطع
بعد ذلك تقوم بالدخول على اممممم والله نسيت لكن احدى الخيارات في التول باث راح يعطيك نافذه

موجود فيه في الاعلى اختيار نوع المعالج او الماكينة وكذلك اخراج البرنامج

وبالتوفيق


----------



## إبن القناة (13 مايو 2010)

مشكككككككككككورر


----------



## أبوالبراء المقلدي (14 مايو 2010)

من وين انت يابن القناة من الاسماعيلية او بورسعيد او السويس


----------



## سالم ملسم (9 نوفمبر 2010)

الهم لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين


----------

